# Suspension problem



## Bnoriega111 (Sep 10, 2016)

I'll like to drop my 2016 vw Jetta gli it's new I was thinking on putting coil spring what ya think ? The rims I'm getting are ROTIFORM
BLQ-T 19x8.5 how much of a drop should I go and what kinda cool springs should I get ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanielSL (Feb 9, 2016)

Hello. Sadly, dropping a newer car is not going to be related in any way to motorsports. No one racing, or even doing track days is trying to drop a car this low, or use air for a suspension option. May I suggest that you post this in the Mk. VII Jetta forum, where other members more than likely will have the answers you need.


----------



## Reflex2dr (Sep 28, 2016)

DanielSL said:


> Hello. Sadly, dropping a newer car is not going to be related in any way to motorsports. No one racing, or even doing track days is trying to drop a car this low, or use air for a suspension option.



....what? OP never said anything about using air suspension, or even mentioned how low they wanted to go. In fact he didn't even say he was going to be tracking the car. You're making a lot of assumptions here. Lots of people who track their car only have lowering springs; they may not be optimal on their own but they are not uncommon. Anyways OP, VWR and H&R sport springs are popular options for our cars. If you're looking for optimal performance and handling out of your spring/suspension setup you should look into coilover kits.


----------

